

Tell HN: The "sexism in IT" bit is getting old - boboblong

The bitching and moaning about sexism in IT needs to stop. Men are a little smarter than women on average, and the male IQ distribution has a higher SD. Men and women also have divergent interests, across all cultures and societies of all time periods. In a society completely free of sexism of any kind, IT would still be 80%+ male.<p>By the way, white American women are the most privileged group of people to ever exist. The amount of time that they spend complaining is absolutely staggering.
======
egillie
You mean men test better on average? And male variance in test scores (even in
math) is higher in most countries, not all. See sources 40-43 here
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_and_psychology#IQ> And involvement in tech
is not lopsided in every country -- look at Malaysia. <http://iae-
pedia.org/Women_and_ICT#Women_in_IT_in_Malaysia> Please don't spew non-science
as science, or please cite your sources if they're credible.

Further, American white men are probably the most privileged group, just look
at salaries, Fortune 500 CEOs, government positions, self-reported happiness,
or sexual assault statistics. Occasional free drinks for women at bars does
not make women a privileged group.

------
dfgh9rad
> Men are a little smarter than women on average, and the male IQ distribution
> has a higher SD

No. The higher SD means that men's IQs are spread over a bigger range - there
are more brilliant men than women, and also more moronic men than women.
Average it out and it's the same.

~~~
boboblong
> Average it out and it's the same.

Nope. It appears that way if you test people under the age of 25, because
women reach maturity much earlier than men do. If you only test people who are
at least 25, the male average is 3-5 points higher than the female average.

------
gavanwoolery
Yes. :) I think we can all agree that none of us are really sexist, at least
in the vast majority of cases. Believing that men and women are different is
not sexism - men and women are different. As soon as more women enter CS, more
will be in IT. If not, they simply are mostly not interested at this point in
time and there is nothing wrong with that. No one is holding anyone back.

------
Kartificial
So why start another topic to discuss it? Seems contradictory to me.

------
roguecoder
You know what is old? Sexism.

When people in IT stop being sexist, we'll stop talking about it.

------
vectorbunny
Awesome troll, dude. What's wrong with being 'sexy'?

